# Door panel issue... 2001 sentra



## induslad (Aug 3, 2004)

Can someone help me to remove the door panel from inside to install new speakers....hope to see reply soon...thx in advance


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

3 screws, 8 fastners

remove door handle cover, remove power window switch, remove and disconnect clips, pull from the inside till it pops off.

Also you could try the Audio fourm here


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> 3 screws, 8 fastners
> 
> remove door handle cover, remove power window switch, remove and disconnect clips, pull from the inside till it pops off.
> 
> Also you could try the Audio fourm here


you also need to remove the trim around the door handle/lock area

2 of the screws are behind the power window switch piece, 1 of the screws is on the very bottom of the door, and there's a little ghetto plastic "screw" that's on the front of the door right by the side mirror.


----------



## induslad (Aug 3, 2004)

Thx for the help guys...also found good instructions with pictures here

:thumbup:


----------

